# FTP-Server für Debian



## JohnDoe (29. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bei mir eine XP-Machine zum üben auf Debian umgerüstet.
Vorher lief auf der Kiste der Filezilla FTP-Server

Nun möchte ich einen FTP-Server für Debian einrichten.
Ich suche einen Server, der folgende Funktionen hat:
1. Er muss unterschiedliche User mit unterschiedlichen Verzeichnissen unterstützen.
      Bei Filezilla hatte ich einen User1, der neben dem Pfad D:\FTP\Download auch D:\User1 und D:\FTP\Spezial hatte.
      User2 z.B. hatte nur D:\FTP\Download freigegeben
2. root muss sich anmelden können. Ich weiß, dass das ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist, aber momentan habe ich noch Probleme, die NTFS-Partitionen zu mounten. Momentan kann nur root auf die gemounteten Partitionen zugreifen
3. Wenn möglich sollte man den Server via Webmin oder einer anderen http-oberfläche verwalten können


Kennt ihr einen passenden Server?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. September 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre kannst Du sowohl ProFTPd als auch WuFTPd ueber Webmin konfigurieren. Da WuFTPd scheinbar seit einer Weile nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird und die letzte Version soweit ich mich erinnere ueber ein paar ordentliche Fehler verfuegt wuerde ich Dir in diesem Fall zu ProFTPd raten. Falls Du auf die Konfiguration per Webmin verzichten kannst wuerde ich Dir VsFTPd nahelegen.


----------



## JohnDoe (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke für deinen Tipp,

ich habe mir proFTPd eingerichtet. Leider ist das nicht so, wie ich dass brauche.
Gibt es einen FTP-Server, wo ich am Server direkt User anlegen kann, ohne dass ich zwingend gleich Unix-Accounts anlegen muss?
Außerdem suche ich einen Server, wo man für jeden User einzeln oder vielleicht für Gruppen eine Art virtuelle Verzeichnisstruktur einrichten kann.

Bsp: Mein Server hat folgende Struktur:


```
/FTP
        /Download  
        /Upload
                 /User1  
                 /User2
```

Und so soll es der User1 auf dem FTP-Client sehen:

```
/                          (/ftp/Download)           (r)
   /Upload             (/ftp/Upload/User1)     (r;w)
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass umzusetzen?
Danke im voraus.....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kannst Du bei ProFTPd die User aus einer MysQL-Datenbank beziehen. Ob es dann trotzdem noch noetig ist diese User auch lokal anzulegen weiss ich nicht da ich das bisher noch nicht probiert hab.


----------

